# Khay mứt-gốm sứ Bát Tràng



## Gomsubattrang (26/12/18)

Sản phẩm khay mứt Bát Tràng luôn là sự lựa chọn nhiều người sản phẩm không còn quá xa lạ và đã xuất hiện từ lâu trên thị trường với nhiều chất lượng khác nhau. Những khay mứt gốm sứ Bát Tràng luôn được ưa thích sử dụng bài trí trên bàn trà trong những năm gần đây. Đây cũng là dòng sản phẩm độc đáo của làng nghề Bát Tràng làm hoàn toàn bằng thủ công.





​
Khay mứt hay gọi khay đựng bánh kẹo là dòng sản phẩm độc đáo của làng nghề Bát Tràng , được làm hoàn toàn bằng thủ công. Khay mứt đựng bánh kẹo hoặc hoa quả ngày tết không còn là đồ dùng quá xa lạ với mỗi người, dù đã xuất hiện trên thị trường từ khá lâu với nhiều chất liệu đa dạng. Tuy nhiên, khay mứt Bát Tràng vẫn được nhiều người ưa thích nhất và lựa chọn nhiều trong thời gian gần đây.











​Những sản phẩm khay mứt đựng bánh kẹo, mứt tết là đồ dùng mang đậm bản sắc của dân tộc Việt Nam. Không quá cầu kỳ, bắt mắt, nhưng sản phẩm này luôn là gợi ý hoàn hảo cho những vị khách ưa chuộng sự mộc mạc và thích sử dụng đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ.

Khay mứt gốm sứ Bát Tràng được tráng lớp men bóng bên ngoài, việc tráng lớp men này giúp sản phẩm không bị bám bụi, bám bẩn. Bạn có thể dễ dàng lau chùi, làm sạch mà vẫn đảm bảo bộ khay vẫn có độ bóng và không bị xỉn màu, không bị xước hoặc bạc màu theo thời gian.






​Các mẫu khay đều được tích hợp thêm phụ kiện nhỏ trên nắp đậy, giúp bạn sử dụng dễ hơn, khi cầm nắp có cảm giác chắc chắc hơn và sử dụng trong thời gian dài mà không lo bị vỡ

Ngoài công dụng thiết thực là đựng bánh kẹo, khay còn được thiết kế đẹp mặt, sang trọng, tượng trưng cho sự sung túc, may mắn và sức khỏe của gia chủ. Vậy nên sản phẩm này có thể dùng làm quà biếu tặng người thân, khách hàng, đối tác, nhân viên nhân dịp năm mới.

KHÁCH HÀNG có nhu cầu làm Đại lý, Nhà Phân phối, Sỉ, lẻ về sản phẩm khay mứt tết cùng sản phẩm gốm sứ gia dụng hoặc các sản phẩm khác của Gốm Bát Tràng online HÃY liên hệ trực tiếp cho chúng tôi qua
Hotline: 0966.921.090 để được tư vấn miễn phí

Website Gốm Sứ Bát Tràng Online và tiến hành đặt hàng. Chúng tôi sẽ gọi lại cho bạn ngay sau khi nhận được thông tin.

Khách hàng đến trực tiếp cửa hàng gốm sứ Bát Tràng tại địa chỉ Chợ gốm Bát Tràng - Gia Lâm - Hà Nội


----------

